# fishing !



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

all i got was a trout and blue gill thats in my tanks right now


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

What size tank do u have?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice, any pics with the fish in them?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

only the blue gill is in my tank. trout imma eat. mMm


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wherd you catch this stuff at? i wana try to catch some stuff


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

definatly good move to eat the trout mmmmmmm trout


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

lake puddingstone. next to ragin waters


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice trout, I would eat him up


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yum yum


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

lol if you have p's should of let them kill the trout for you first then eat it


----------

